# Question on installing vertical swing arm ram mount



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I have one installed to the left of the dash that marine shop did when i added transducer. I have another ram mount that I want to install myself to the right of the dash above my right knee. I will try and enclose a pic, it would go just below yellow info. What size screw would you use? What drill bit should I use and should it be in rev first so I dont screw up the size of the hole.?


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

If you are going to use a swing arm style mount like the one you have in the pic you attached I would use 1/4" SS machine screws with SS fender washers on the back side of the panel. Have you looked at some of the other cool mounts out there to see if they'll be a better option ? Expect to spend around $ 200.00 or so for one. Balzout and Cisco have some really nice mounts & there are several other companies that offer good looking hardware. Do a search on here...some of the guys from the Columbus area had some pictures of new graph mounts on their boats. Might have been in the electronics forum. Mike


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks 212, I am very happy with the one I have now, and this new one was a gift from my daughter. Thanks for the advice on the screws, how long do you think they need to be? I dont have boat here, I can check, hope I can reach the back side in that area. I will move 73dv in the new area and put the new 93 dv on the old ram mount. I have the transducer on the bow and that is perfect position to use it.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks 212, I am very happy with the one I have now, and this new one was a gift from my daughter. Thanks for the advice on the screws, how long do you think they need to be? I dont have boat here, I can check, hope I can reach the back side in that area. I will move 73dv in the new area and put the new 93 dv on the old ram mount. I have the transducer on the bow and that is perfect position to use it.


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

I’m with Mike on this one. 1. The fiberglass in that area will be thin so some sort of backer or machine bolts with fender washers. If you have never drilled fiberglass before look it up on YouTube. You will want to countersink the hole you drill to keep the fiberglass from cracking off of the holes you drill. 2. Be very careful in this area when drilling. I am not sure what boat you have but the majority of manufacturers run the main wiring harness down the starboard side in that area. If you look under the dash there, you may be able to see where the wiring harness comes out to all the gauges under the dash.
Will it fit on the flat section of dash beside the black dash material? Would be easier to attach it and you could see what’s behind it when you drill.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and good advice. I have a Ranger 1850 and will make sure I check the area on that side. I did talk last year to a person who also owned a 1850 and installed his ram mount in the exact same area. I tried to get detailed information back then, but he moved on to another boat and could not remember enough to help.


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

The wiring harness on your Ranger will be in that area. I have installed electronics on my Rangers and removing the speaker, four screws in the face of the speaker, allows me to access the space behind that area to pull wire from the back of the boat to the console. I am not sure if you have a speaker in that area but if you do it may allow you to access that area. Expect to get some fiberglass splinters in your arm with that technique.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I am at novice at this and maybe with all you said, I have my boat at the dealer now, will just have them do it. Thank you


----------

